

Show HN: Pennyred.net, simple, safe, moderated email for young children - bigfudge
https://www.pennyred.net

======
iqonik
Looks like a good idea, I would love to take this further and have it link
into Facebook / Twitter messages (Even if you cannot approve etc.)

An app that shows an overview of what my child is doing online...I'd pay good
money for the peace of mind that would bring...but maybe I am just paranoid.

------
bigfudge
Hi - we've just soft launched pennyred.net and would really appreciate
feedback from this audience. Hopefully the service will be useful to parent
out there too.

